# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  New  Nosler Accubond lineup for Long Range shooting

## 7mmsaum

As per the heading Nosler have designed a new range of Accubonds especially for long range Hunting/Shooting.

The projectile weights and advertised BC's look promising.



INTRODUCING the new Accubond Long Range - Sniper's Hide Forums

----------


## stug

The BC's certainly look good, how accurate are they though? Hard to see how the 168gr 7mm can be so much higher than the 162 amax or 168 VLD. But the velocity range looks good though, finally a one load for all. Any ideas on price?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Accuracy will depend on the rifle and shooter to some degree.  Suitable impact velocity from 1300fps to 3200fps.

This is a starting lineup for their Accubond range, more cals/weights are in development and are apparently being distributed in 100 count boxes so should be a better price than their 50 count predecessors.

The older Accubonds were let down a bit by their on game performance of the 160g 7mm offering at lower velocities and a few guys shied away from them, these should lift the Accubond back into favour.

I would be keen to try them in all calibers. I have some older Accubonds in 338 caliber, 300 grainers ! -and by jove do they smoke redskins !

If we can believe the BC on the 7mm Accubond 175g projectile, and its lower impact velocity suitability, then the 180 Berger (G1 .659  G7 .337) is history.

----------


## stug

My accurate comment was how accurate are the BC's rather than the accuracy potential of projectile, sorry badly worded in first post. The 160 accubond has worked well in my 7mm mag, but I haven't used it past 300 yds. One load I could use confidently from 0 - 1000 yds would be great.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Sorry about my wrong reading Stug, went off a little half cocked  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## HamillsTga

BC's look very high. Should be awesome. I can see some new load development for a couple of my rifles coming up  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Proudkiwi

Those BC's are hard, if not impossible, to believe. Be nice if they are accurate but I seriously doubt it.

----------


## stug

> Those BC's are hard, if not impossible, to believe. Be nice if they are accurate but I seriously doubt it.


I think the same, but Nosler's other BC's are accurate eg the 160 accubond is accurate, so fingers crossed.

----------


## leathel

> Those BC's are hard, if not impossible, to believe. Be nice if they are accurate but I seriously doubt it.


I hope the 175gr 7mm BC is on target... Be a very very good pill  :Grin: 

210 30 cal is way high in BC as well the 300RUM will lap those up when I get round to putting the 1:10 barrel back on  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Proudkiwi

Maybe I'm just to cynical but how does the saying go - "if it sounds to good to be true....."

They are essentially saying this is the 'perfect' projectile. Mega BC and equally large effective velocity range.

Still, like I said earlier, be nice if it's true.

----------


## veitnamcam

Gotta try them in the 08 even if the bc wasnt accurate if it is as good as the amax it will be a winner with those velocity ranges.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Dont forget the BC advantage of the delrin tip covering that large meplat, Mr Whidden has been pointing projectiles for years to get the 5-10% BC advantage.

From what I can understand Berger are still not putting a Delrin Tip on their VLD projectiles.


Eric Stecker w/ Berger posted this yesterday on the LR Forum:

For the sake of clarity, the Berger 7mm X Bullets as they have come to be known were developed for a military opportunity that did not pan out. The goal was to produce a 7mm bullet that will stay supersonic at 1 mile (I don't recall at what MV). Since we did not know which design and weight would accomplish this goal we decided to make all three (VLD, tangent or BT and Hybrid). When the dust settled the Hybrid produced the highest BC.

We made short runs of these bullets for testing and spread them around to see how they shoot. Frankly, it was our intension to see which one shot the best. The plan was to add one version to the line and moth ball the other two designs with our other experimental project that did not make it into the line. The problem is all 3 bullets performed well in testing. One design out shot the other two for one tester but not by much and another tester reported that a different design worked best for them.

The 180 gr Hybrid, having the highest BC, is proving to be the front runner so far but it is not head and shoulders above the others. So I am left with two general directions. The first is to stick to the plan to release just one design or to release two or three designs and see what happens. I decided on the later. Unfortunately, we did not have the jackets needed to make more than the initial test quantities. We are making 7mm jackets but they are the standard thickness for the hunting bullets.

We should be finished with these jackets in the next 3-4 weeks and will be switching to the thick jackets as soon as possible. We will be making large quantities of each version and will let all of you decide which 7mm heavy bullet rules the roost. When these bullets become available there will be 5 versions to choose from.

28404 - 7mm 180 gr BT (Medium Tangent Ogive) - G7 = .314
28405 - 7mm 180 gr VLD (Long Secant Ogive) - G7 = .337
28406 - 7mm 182 gr XBT (Extra Long Tangent Ogive) - G7 = .332
28407 - 7mm 180 gr Hyb (Extra Long Hybrid Ogive) - G7 = .345
28408 - 7mm 175 gr XLD (Extra Long Secant Ogive) - G7 = .336

Regards,
Eric

----------


## Wildman

They would make the 270 "good"

----------


## outdoorlad

> They would make the 270 "good"


Yes, look forward to trying them.

----------


## Rich007

Finally, while my 300RUM is in the process of becoming an EDGE, a frightfully high BC 30cal bullet comes out!  :Omg: 

Ah well the 338 version, when it comes out, had better be good!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stug

> Finally, while my 300RUM is in the process of becoming an EDGE, a frightfully high BC 30cal bullet comes out! 
> 
> Ah well the 338 version, when it comes out, had better be good!


The edge with a the 300 gen II will give the 300 rum a run for its money, and the barrel will last a hell of a lot longer!

----------


## kiwijames

Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g, Make a 6mm 105g Please

----------


## Proudkiwi

Solid effort  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## tui_man2

haha bit of time on copy paste there james

they where good an accurate on there bcs in there accubonds an BT so fingers crossed, seams to goot to be true tho, i find the accubond kills well anyway

----------


## kiwijames

> haha bit of time on copy paste there james


crankin skooled me

----------


## CreepingDeath

Normal accubonds were wiked high speed bone drills. Hope these ones live up to the hype/hope

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Spanners

5x 7mm bullets  WHY WHY WHY?!?!
Thats 5x less volume about to be produced, 5x more chance of shortages, and 5x the pain in the arse shorting loads

BLAH!! :O O:

----------


## Pop Shot

Currently shooting the 140gr AB/BT @2820 fps and have good performance out of the AB's sub 300 yards - mainly used on Sambar though. 

When they arrive in the country (hopefully before I get back) I'll definitely be interested in trying the 150gr in my 7/08 20" tube as a one load for all, wonder what speeds I could squeeze with R17.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Im guessin 2700 plus



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## ARdave

when are these likely to hit nu zulind?

----------


## GravelBen

> when are these likely to hit nu zulind?


From the states? Thats REAL long range shooting!

----------


## 7mmsaum

> when are these likely to hit nu zulind?


Released end of first quarter in the states next year, so they have them in March, -we can shoot them soon after that!

Im sure Nosler are aware it would be unwise to introduce a premium line of projectiles for long range Hunting/Shooting with exaggerated BCs.  The very first guy to shoot/test them at range would discover the deception and the information would go global in about 3 days.

They got the BC spot on for the 300g 338 cal Accubond (G1 .720) so lets see what happens.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Does the 338 really need a bonded bullet?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 7mmsaum

Id say a bonded 338 cal projectile would be useful in the states and other countries where humans are IN the food chain rather than at the top of it, but im sure we could live without one here.

The gen 2 Hybrid 338cal 300g Berger projectile is a heck of a good harvester for most of our NZ game.

----------


## Rich007

Personally I'd like to go hunting in Africa and Alaska one day. So having my 'normal' load for 338 as a bonded bullet that could handle those situations would be cool. 

See how much they cost though

----------


## Spudattack

> Personally I'd like to go hunting in Africa and Alaska one day. So having my 'normal' load for 338 as a bonded bullet that could handle those situations would be cool. 
> 
> See how much they cost though


Good call, good for everything except elephant, buff, hippo and rhino, I use 150gr ttsx's in my 7mmRM for that reason that they are tough enough for when I do a trip back to Africa and I won't have to change my loads.

The LR Accubonds look like a good option too.

----------


## jakewire

If all is correct, it means I'm going to have to sell my 6.5's and get 270's
Damn.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Jakewire, would you neck a 7 mm rem mag case down to .270  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

Possibly not. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Possibly not.


Have you purchased a 270 yet Jakewire?

----------


## gimp

> Have you purchased a 270 yet Jakewire?


Christ don't encourage him

----------


## 7mmsaum

:Thumbsup:

----------


## jakewire

I still can't find these bullets on the Nosler site, maybe I'm looking in the wrong place.

Actually just went and had another gander, are they the ones of various types headed "New"
though I still can't see the 277 cal ones if it is.

----------


## 7mmsaum

Have you found those projectiles yet jakewire?

----------


## gimp

> As per the heading Nosler have designed a new range of Accubonds especially for long range Hunting/Shooting.
> 
> The projectile weights and advertised BC's look promising.
> 
> 
> 
> INTRODUCING the new Accubond Long Range - Sniper's Hide Forums


I'll believe those numbers when my shit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbert

----------


## veitnamcam

> I'll believe those numbers when my shit turns purple and smells like rainbow sherbert


You mean it isn't already! :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## muzr257

Bryan Litz had a look at the design due to the questions over the B.C's and even he was suprised - reckoned they were going to be pretty close apparently.

----------


## CreepingDeath

Nice

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Toby

So are people gonna ditch 6.5 now for the .270?

----------


## veitnamcam

I dont think so 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## R93

> So are people gonna ditch 6.5 now for the .270?


Ha Ha. Na!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## Toby

Good, If they had a 140gr 6.5 would the bc be better?

----------


## R93

They do already Toby. The BC's are proven and reasonably accurate.
The Nosler ones haven't been proven to my knowledge yet.
The .270 Nosler sounds too good to be true? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## outdoorlad

Long live the "270"

----------


## Proudkiwi

> Bryan Litz had a look at the design due to the questions over the B.C's and even he was suprised - reckoned they were going to be pretty close apparently.


Where did you see this? Link?

----------


## R93

> Long live the "270"


Just like the animals that have been shot with them!

Couldn't help it! Ya left it open Ha ha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## sneeze

> So are people gonna ditch 6.5 now for the .270?


That would be like selling a morris 1800 to buy a Lada

----------


## R93

> That would be like selling a morris 1800 to buy a Lada


And you drive a Mitsubishi!!! Tsk tsk 
Got that fencing done yet? 
Or has that recliner got an impression of your ass in it and an empty bottle of firewater sitting next to it?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## sneeze

> And you drive a Mitsubishi!!! Tsk tsk 
> Got that fencing done yet? 
> Or has that recliner got an impression of your ass in it and an empty bottle of firewater sitting next to it?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!


Yes I do and Im about to buy another one, im also  going to put the march on the 243 to complete the most wothless and over rated  package ever.
3  days of fencing left and then home for good :Thumbsup:   the bottle will will well empty by then.

----------


## R93

Ha Ha worthless indeed.
If ya had a lux you could have traded it for 4 Mitsubishi utes.

So you will have time for a hunt come April?
I am going into my Haast block alone for a week. There is a place for you and your worthless kit if ya want.
Bottles of whiskey will have too be full tho!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk. So please forgive my sausage fingers!!!

----------


## sneeze

I hope to have time for hunting  the rest of the year, though I will have to get a real job now. Supposed to have been up the Awatere this week but didn't get finished here in time.
 Always a single malt to travel with. Been drinking a bit of Dun Bheagan latley.

----------


## Link

Someone try the 168grain 7mm projectiles so I know whether I have to change  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

> Have you found those projectiles yet jakewire?


Yip found them

Wanna buy a 6.5 Toby?

----------


## Toby

I all ready have one

----------


## Wildman

Anyone got their hands on these yet? Heard anything more? I see Steve's Wholesalers are advertising them in the lastest Guns and Hunting.

----------


## Gillie

I have some 130gr 6.5mm ones on back order, not sure when they will get here.

----------


## 7mmsaum

I have lots on backorder.

----------


## outdoorlad

> Anyone got their hands on these yet? Heard anything more? I see Steve's Wholesalers are advertising them in the lastest Guns and Hunting.


I email Steve in Feb & he was hoping for Mar-April

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> I email Steve in Feb & he was hoping for Mar-April


I just contacted a source in the states he said 1st July apparently......patience..... :Oh Noes:

----------


## stug

Midway has 175gr 7mm for US$53.99 , wonder what they will end up being here?

----------


## stug

Got the latest Reloaders catalogue yesterday, they list the 7mm 168gr ABLR at $114, pretty sure it was for 100. That's cheaper than the normal accubond.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Got the latest Reloaders catalogue yesterday, they list the 7mm 168gr ABLR at $114, pretty sure it was for 100. That's cheaper than the normal accubond.


Sweeeeeeeet

----------


## Kiwi Greg

> Got the latest Reloaders catalogue yesterday, they list the 7mm 168gr ABLR at $114, pretty sure it was for 100. That's cheaper than the normal accubond.


Most of Noslers Hunting bullets come in boxes of 50.

Not often you get more for less  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## stug

Just re-checked the catalogue, definetly 100's.

----------


## CreepingDeath

> Just re-checked the catalogue, definetly 100's.


Nice. Was looking awfully costly for 50

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## kiwijames

> Just re-checked the catalogue, definetly 100's.


100's in the new Nosler catalogue. Bout time they did hundies

----------


## Normie

The .270 BC is outrageous. Would make a 270 usable if the stated number is accurate.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> The .270 BC is outrageous. Would make a 270 usable if the stated number is accurate.


Buy some and test the BC

----------


## Normie

I don't own a .270 might give the 6.5 a go

----------


## Gibo

Emailed Reloaders in Auckland and Dan reckons they were due in April but are delayed for 3 months.

----------


## Proudkiwi

It's not just the BC though. It's also the ENOURMOUS effective velocity window they are claiming.

Be nice if the numbers turn out to be true but........

----------


## kiwijames

> It's not just the BC though. It's also the ENOURMOUS effective velocity window they are claiming.
> 
> Be nice if the numbers turn out to be true but........


Damn straight. My A Max stock pile might need to be re evaluated. I'll use Andrew as my guinea pig until then.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## 7mmsaum

Hey hey HEY i heard that

----------


## R93

> Hey hey HEY i heard that


Good! Coz you got the job :Thumbsup:  I aint buying any till I see they are as good as claimed.

----------


## andyanimal31

> Good! Coz you got the job I aint buying any till I see they are as good as claimed.


I called into the importers to pick up some bits and pieces and we might be waiting a bit longer.
Never mind 1500 amax will take a while to use!

----------


## Fairgame

Hi Guys - on another subject have any of you guys had access through the Karioi forest in Ohakune or hunted in the area?

Cheers

----------


## R93

> Hi Guys - on another subject have any of you guys had access through the Karioi forest in Ohakune or hunted in the area?
> 
> Cheers



Have hunted it heaps of times but this is not the thread to discuss it sorry. This thread is for anal gear freaks, like me :Grin:

----------


## Toby

Why don't they make any 140 6.5 rounds?

----------


## andyanimal31

> Have hunted it heaps of times but this is not the thread to discuss it sorry. This thread is for anal gear freaks, like me


I am from around that area and wondering if you have any mates i might know from that way?

----------


## kiwijames

> Hi Guys - on another subject have any of you guys had access through the Karioi forest in Ohakune or hunted in the area?
> 
> Cheers


Fark, thats quite a tangent to take. It usually just veers off toward homosexuality or drinking.


Anyway, anyone know why my cat keeps on coughing up hairballs?

----------


## 7mmsaum

Your kids are vacuuming with it when your not looking???

----------


## Timmay

> With a BC on the 129gr projectiles like that, it does not need to be 140gr. 
> 
> I don't get the deal with always using the same weights. Round numbers and the like. Surely there is an optimal weight and shape for a diameter, and I'm sure it does not fall on a round number. I guess its for old reloading data.
> 
> As far as the impact velocity goes, why not? Super high BC projectiles are super long, have super high sectional densities and penetrate like crazy because of it. Like arrows. So they will penetrate even when they are very fragile. If you achieve penetration through shape not robust construction, you can have a very wide effective impact velocity.


This.
Last few deer I've shot with my 6.5x55 using 140 amax doing around 2730fps have been:  First one went through the shoulder and straight out the other side taking a leg bone with it. The second through bones -> leg,rib, rib, leg and straight out.  Lost a bit of meat because of it too.

I swear you could Texas heart shoot a deer with a 6.5 and it will still come out the other side.

----------


## R93

> Fark, thats quite a tangent to take. It usually just veers off toward homosexuality or drinking.
> 
> 
> Anyway, anyone know why my cat keeps on coughing up hairballs?


Have a shower instead of coating yourself in fish oil ya sick bastard :Psmiley:

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Have a shower instead of coating yourself in fish oil ya sick bastard


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

----------


## R93

> I am from around that area and wondering if you have any mates i might know from that way?



Na mate, I hunted it whenever I was in waiouru and couldnt get a Army zone to hunt. We used to hunt the native. I couldnt tell ya what access is like nowadays. Got a jap spiker in there once.
Only place I ever had a vehicle broken into in my life as well.

----------


## kiwijames

> Have a shower instead of coating yourself in fish oil ya sick bastard


You don't want me to dig up anymore Burt pictures do you? Remember Strip Tease?

----------


## R93

> You don't want me to dig up anymore Burt pictures do you? Remember Strip Tease?


NO!!! I will stop. I promise. I would rather not remember strip tease.

----------


## kiwijames

I am on a roll tonight. Best not push my luck!

----------


## R93

> Attachment 8895
> I am on a roll tonight. Best not push my luck!



If you show up for our trip with those empty like that, I dont reckon you will get a turn at being the Daddy :Thumbsup: 

Do you want me to grab you some duty free? I will be grabbing us a port or whiskey. I already have a bit at home and would have more if Sneeze wasnt such a guts.

----------


## kiwijames

> If you show up for our trip with those empty like that, I dont reckon you will get a turn at being the Daddy
> 
> Do you want me to grab you some duty free? I will be grabbing us a port or whiskey. I already have a bit at home and would have more if Sneeze wasnt such a guts.


I'm just cleaning up the dregs. There's a few more bottles of Irish and Scottish go juice in the cupboard. It's good to keep the palate tuned.

----------


## sneeze

> If you show up for our trip with those empty like that, I dont reckon you will get a turn at being the Daddy
> 
> Do you want me to grab you some duty free? I will be grabbing us a port or whiskey. I already have a bit at home and would have more if Sneeze wasnt such a guts.


 you where to busy crying over your butter and playing with your meccano gun to see what I was up to.

----------


## R93

> I'm just cleaning up the dregs. There's a few more bottles of Irish and Scottish go juice in the cupboard. It's good to keep the palate tuned.



Sneeze and I sampled a bit of both Irish and Scottish. Probably more than we should have due to the rain. We went thru 3 ltrs of whiskey in 6 nights.....well he did, I barely got a sniff :Grin:

----------


## R93

> you where to busy crying over your butter and playing with your meccano gun to see what I was up to.



I still had one eye on ya. I shit myself because everytime you went near the butter ya had a bigger utensil!! 

You also seemed too miss that I could have slipped the cheek piece, James gave me, on from the front as well ya bastard. Or were you just amusing yourself with my stupidity?

----------


## distant stalker

I like your taste kiwijames Benromach 10 yo is worth a try too featured well at dramfest and features well at home now...

----------


## kiwijames

> Sneeze and I sampled a bit of both Irish and Scottish. Probably more than we should have due to the rain. We went thru 3 ltrs of whiskey in 6 nights.....well he did, I barely got a sniff


So what was all the jam for again?

----------


## kiwijames

> I like your taste kiwijames Benromach 10 yo is worth a try too featured well at dramfest and features well at home now...


Ruined the thread now but in too pissed to care. Not yet tried the Benromach. Not an Islay brew? You're a peat man are you not?

----------


## R93

> So what was all the jam for again?


I havent told the fucker about that exploding all over everything yet either!!!

----------


## distant stalker

> Ruined the thread now but in too pissed to care. Not yet tried the Benromach. Not an Islay brew? You're a peat man are you not?


Generally like the peated ones but am also a fan of the sherry cask finished 12 yo glin

----------


## kiwijames

Watching Snatch on telly. There's gypsies which is Irish, so Irish it is!

----------


## distant stalker

Watch angels share. Good drinking film. My neighbour met mr whiskey himself tonight
 Knew i should have gone

----------


## distant stalker



----------


## puku

Soooooo,

Anyone got hold of the Accubond LR projectiles yet?

Do we know if there are any in NZ even?
Im keen to try them but was planning on a putting a 7mm barrel on to change up from 270wsm.

But if these work maybe I should just rebarrel in 270wsm with a bit more length?

----------


## distant stalker

Dam this thread wandered a bit didnt it... i havent heard of abybody actually getting any yet. Would expect a huge shortage initially so might take a while for us to get any yet...

----------


## Clint Ruin

Not in production yet other then some very limited runs of 30 cal for magazines .

Best guess is late this year or early next before they are here in any real numbers.

----------


## veitnamcam

Mmm 30 cal :thumbup:

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Bryan

Looks like thay are starting to arrive in the country. Might be a while before we see any 7mm / 30cal instore...

Nosler Accubond Long Range 270 Cal 150grain

----------


## Spudattack

I get so excited every time I see this thread pop up but alas......dying to try some 7mms  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 260hunter

I want to try the 6.5s. Just to see how they go.

----------


## Rich007

$108 for 100 isn't too bad a price. I just bought some  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Bryan

Considering that buying 100 standard Accubonds costs $125 id say they are a pretty decent price. I'll stick with my Amaxes for a while yet, I have waaaaay too many of them to get through before I try anything new.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## puku

Soddy. Do you have any there yet? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## leathel

mmmm seam to have sold out already ?

----------


## Spanners

IMO bit of a waste. 
Nice BCs but ABs don't open up at distance. Would have been better doing them as BTs I think, and surpassed the Amax

----------


## leathel

> IMO bit of a waste. 
> Nice BCs but ABs don't open up at distance. Would have been better doing them as BTs I think, and surpassed the Amax


They were supposed to open better than the old ones with a much lower opening speed than even the Amax suggests ... almost to good to be true  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Spanners

> They were supposed to open better than the old ones with a much lower opening speed than even the Amax suggests ... almost to good to be true


If that's the case then great, but sounds like what I want in a high BC - BT not the AB line. 
Time will tell I spose
Not holding my breath  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## leathel

> If that's the case then great, but sounds like what I want in a high BC - BT not the AB line. 
> Time will tell I spose
> Not holding my breath


I would love it if the 210 30 cal is what they say it is BC and opening speed wise.... its almost unbelievable with a .730BC and a low opening speed of almost in the subsonic range ....

----------


## 199p

Im with you spanners. 

If it can do what they clam then they will be a great buttet for most situations.  
Hopfully they live up to the hype

----------


## leathel

AccuBond LongRange - YouTube

The hype....

----------


## Spanners

After seeing the vid, my money is on it performing as per ABs currently. Similar pics in mags of the current range and the expansion vs speed as the video. 

Blah. Let down  :Sad:

----------


## Matt2308

200 on their way in the post to me as I write this...will soon know if its too good to be true! :-)

----------


## veitnamcam

I hope not.
I don't have the twist to run 208 amaxes and have found the 168 lacking in penetration up close even at lowly 308 velocitys.
Brilliant out 300y plus tho.
These ABs were going to be my one projectile for all ranges magic bullet. If the 30 cal ones ever get here.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## leathel

The only way the can have such a high BC for the weight IMHO is to have quite a large open pocket behind the plastic tip..... and I guess that will start the opening process but as it hits the solid bonded area that will finish the opening process at low speed


Now all we need is the pills to try and either make believers of us or have our doubts be proven..... but the delay is a shocker

At least I have enough pills to last another year at the rate I am not using them ATM  :X X:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Accubond LR Comparison and G7 BC Test - Long Range Hunting Online Magazine

a decent review on the 210 30 cal, looks like bc is about that of 208 amax. Expansion at distance looks promising.

----------


## 7mmsaum

> After seeing the vid, my money is on it performing as per ABs currently. Similar pics in mags of the current range and the expansion vs speed as the video. 
> 
> Blah. Let down



Lets hope your wrong, hopefully these projectiles differ from their predecessors in the thickness of their jacket material forward of the ogive,  if they are 5-10 thou thinner than the old accubonds then we will have a winner on our shelves.

Surely Nosler have accumulated information from Bergers foray into long range 300g 338 cal projectiles, the ensuing nose slump debacle and the fix incorporating various jacket thicknesses for the Gen 1, Gen 2 and the OTM.  The information surrounding the problem has shown the world what projectile design is necessary for long range projectiles, it would be child's play for Nosler to learn from it and thin the jackets of the new Accubonds.

----------


## R93

> 200 on their way in the post to me as I write this...will soon know if its too good to be true! :-)


Hope your barrel likes them?

----------


## Matt2308

So do I as they are THE bullet I'm hoping to run in that rifle if Noslers claims are correct. 
If the barrel doesn't like them I know they shouldn't be too difficult to sell on! :-)

----------


## 7mmsaum

> The only way the can have such a high BC for the weight IMHO is to have quite a large open pocket behind the plastic tip..... and I guess that will start the opening process but as it hits the solid bonded area that will finish the opening process at low speed
> 
> 
> Now all we need is the pills to try and either make believers of us or have our doubts be proven..... but the delay is a shocker
> 
> At least I have enough pills to last another year at the rate I am not using them ATM



The Berger 300g 338cal Gen 2 projectiles have an 8mm deep cavity behind the projectiles meplat, as you have alluded to this allows an extended jacket which increases BC.

Another BC improving trick is to add a Delrin tip like the A-Max, -you are probably right Leathel, the new Accubonds are most likely longer.

----------


## leathel

well after reading the thread in the link above they (210 30cal) look to perform like the 208 amax in the way of BC...... but they don't separate from the jacket the same going by the recovered projectiles...... but still seamed to open out further

 Not going to match a 338 barrel on the RUM after all... I will wait and watch for more info...

----------


## Rich007

> well after reading the thread in the link above they (210 30cal) look to perform like the 208 amax in the way of BC...... but they don't separate from the jacket the same going by the recovered projectiles...... but still seamed to open out further
> 
>  Not going to match a 338 barrel on the RUM after all... I will wait and watch for more info...


You could always just stick a 338 barrel on your RUM?

----------


## hillclima

Anyone got these yet and can report on them? Looking like my 280 doesn't like Amaxs so on the lookout for something else

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Anyone got these yet and can report on them? Looking like my 280 doesn't like Amaxs so on the lookout for something else


See if your rifle likes the 150g Nosler Ballistic Tip, -they drop deer with authority!!

----------


## hillclima

Thanks, I have some of those so will give them a whirl and see how I go.  Esp if they kill well

----------


## Matt2308

Only used the .270's. 
The B.C seems close to what Nosler stated from what I can tell, though I've only shot them out to about 900 yards on steel so far. 
They have killed well, but still to recover one.
Furthest kill was 720 on a chamois and closest about 30 yards on a goat.
Have no complaints on terminal performance so far but looking forward to recovering one!
Took this buck today and photo is of the exit wound...my first NZ wild fallow...a 140 yard free standing shot :-)
They are still doing 1750fps at 1000 yards from my rifle, so with Noslers stated minimum opening velocity of 1300fps, they should have plenty of expansion at the ranges I'm happy hunting out to.

----------


## Spanners

> Accubond LR Comparison and G7 BC Test - Long Range Hunting Online Magazine
> 
> a decent review on the 210 30 cal, looks like bc is about that of 208 amax. Expansion at distance looks promising.


Unfortunately, expansion pics from into dirt
Havnt seen any pics recovered from an animal yet - seem to all exit like the old ABs

----------


## veitnamcam

To be expected with a bonded bullet tho I would have thought,Im still yet to recover a 130gr ttsx they even penetrate the full length of wap crosses.

----------

